# RAF Bentwaters



## Malenis (Sep 20, 2017)

Quick mooch around RAF Bentwaters....

RAF Bentwaters, former Royal Air Force station.

The name was taken from two cottages called ‘Bentwaters Cottages that had stood on the site of the main runway during its construction in 1943.

Used in the WW2 by the RAF and by the USAF during the Cold War. Primary home for the 81st Fighter Wing under various designations from 1951 to 1993. For many years the 81st Fighter Wing also operated RAF Woodbridge, with Bentwaters and Woodbridge airfields being known by the Americans as the "Twin Bases".

RAF Bentwaters is also near the location for the alleged December 1980 UFO incident in Rendlesham Forest.

The site now has a museum, offices and warehouses and has also been used for television and film making. In August 2012 it was used as the set for Derren Brown's " Apocalypse" episodes.


















































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## theartist (Sep 20, 2017)

more more more more please


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 20, 2017)

That's a great set..i went on a tour around here four yrs ago.but would not mind a solo mooch around here as lots of buildings they never let us in.the bomb stores are a sobering place and everyone thought greenham common had most of the nukes.they never realised how much was here.the telegraph poles dotted everywhere in the compound.to stop the Soviets landing there helicopters full of Russian special forces.then you get right at the back and that's were the thunderbolts home was


----------



## smiler (Sep 20, 2017)

I enjoyed that, Sound Job, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2017)

Your photography is lovely Malenis.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice photographs, Malenis. There seems to be more in this place than I had imagined. Not just a standard RAF base.


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 20, 2017)

I've mostly heard of here due to the UFO encounter.


----------



## Electric (Sep 20, 2017)

Lovely photos Malenis.

PS: Great switch and tap porn too!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 20, 2017)

You got some great shots there mate, nice mix too. Really enjoyed that, cheers!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2017)

Ooooo. That's a bit good!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 21, 2017)

Thats a pretty awesome & collective mix. Liked it!


----------



## Malenis (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for all your kind comments


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 22, 2017)

Lovely set mate !!


----------



## Rubex (Sep 22, 2017)

Love this, nice one Malenis


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

lovely close ups!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2017)

Awesome set of photos, (as usual) thanks for sharing


----------



## Safe Breaker (Oct 3, 2017)

Great stuff and a very interesting place!! I take it that skeleton was a rubber one?


----------

